# Not a RACE: I was told BS that a 350z couldn't take a Tiburon



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

*Not a RACE: I was told BS that a 350z couldn't take a Tiburon*

Some kid at my school was talking BS the other day that he knows a car that can beat anything and of course he said a Hyundai Tiburon. I was like my aunts 350z(not trying to brag) can take it. He started laughing at me. I asked what was done to it and he told me it was STOCK. I said wtf? I asked him who told you this. He said a guy he met at a local cruise spot said he beat a cobra on the highway. This might sound like its a worthless thread but I just thought it was kinda hilariuos. 

I don't know if this thread belongs here.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Thats hilarious....
I know that the new GT with the V6 is pretty quick, but it has nowear near as broad of a powerband as the 350Z, nor is it as powerfull.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

ok the tiburon (new im assuming) has 170hp 181ft/lb torque and the Z has 287hp and 274ft/lb torque. the tiburon weights 150lbs less but i doubt that would make up for 117hp and 93ft/lb torque. i say.... smack the shit outta him and call him a ghey.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

I heard that hyudai lied about there hp gains to sell cars. If this is true it might have as less then 140hp. There was a thread about the hyundai lying about there hp on here somewhere.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

B132nr said:


> *I heard that hyudai lied about there hp gains to sell cars. If this is true it might have as less then 140hp. There was a thread about the hyundai lying about there hp on here somewhere. *


I heard this too. (Probably from the thread you mentioned) I thought they were supposed to be correcting this. But I doubt it has less than 140. They are just a tad slower than a new SE-R. If I remember correctly.


----------



## antdagreat (Nov 24, 2002)

thats wack then it has a frickin v6 and it can only hang wit the 4 cyl. now if they brought the tiberon(or however you spell it) that they use in rally then they would be talkin about somthin cause that thing be chillin wit the wrx and evo


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

As far as size the V6 in the tib isnt much bigger than the I4 in the SE-R. It has a 2.7. The SE-R is a 2.5.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

a spec v can take out a tiburon


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

as far as I know the new tiburon 2.7 V6 has 181hp... however hyundais don't deliver the power as well as nissans since nissan hp is at the wheels while hyundai hp is at the crank. For example the tiburon FX (2.0) has 140hp which should be comparable to a NX2000 (2.0 143hp) still there's a difference of about 1sec between those two from 0 to 60.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

DanniNX said:


> *as far as I know the new tiburon 2.7 V6 has 181hp... however hyundais don't deliver the power as well as nissans since nissan hp is at the wheels while hyundai hp is at the crank. For example the tiburon FX (2.0) has 140hp which should be comparable to a NX2000 (2.0 143hp) still there's a difference of about 1sec between those two from 0 to 60. *


what do u mean nissans hp is at the wheels?? what car are u talking about(nissan wise) if u mean a spec v, it puts 145ish to the wheels......but you are right that hyundai has a longer drivetrain(or something like that) which makes them lose more power than usual so nissan does do better with whp. and as far as the tiburon and nx2000's number, u have to take weight and torque into consideration.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

Well today he was telling me that it had a little mods, very little. He said that it had a chip and then some bs about it had something to make the exhaust gases flow out better and it was not a turbo. Then he tried and tell me he meant my car, which a tiburon could beat me, but then he told me the other day that a 350z couldn't beat a tiburom and i heard it straight from his mouth. I just think that he is saying that now becuase all my friends think he is a dumbass. 

But I am not freaking out over it I just think its funny that someone would actually believe something like that.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

shoulda done what i said in an earlier post. 



ga16tosr20 said:


> *i say.... smack the shit outta him and call him a ghey.  *


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Beware of most people that talk about chips. In general, the newer cars have flash programmable computers via the OBDII ports. Just like you can't buy "chips" for our Nissans, neither can he buy a chip for his Tiburon.

He's another kid talking out his ass.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

DP03 said:


> *He's another kid talking out his ass. *


Hyundai and Honda sound alike........can we see where this is going??? all these kids dont know what theyre talking about


----------



## 3zguy4life (Feb 5, 2003)

hahaha

thas pretty funny u might wanna tell the guy to go have another talk with his buddy cause hes got his facts wrong~!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

yeah tell him hes a tard, as far as i know i have the fastest documented NA 2003 tiburon in the states. and i cant hang with a 350z and im not afraid to admit it! (if only i have a few yellow type arrr stickers)


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

Road and Track latest issue on the 350Z track edition was 14.4 at 99.7 mph. I don't know if any of you like motor trend, but the have 14.0 for the touring, and 13.9 for the Enthusiate model. Shit the G35 Sedan hits a qt mile in 14.5 sec. No contest Stock to Stock.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if someone tells you that you REALLY should laugh at them from your own knowledge. 180hp over-rated hp, nonetheless, vs. 280hp 350z.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

This kid sounds about as mature as a friend I had when I was a kid who tried to tell me his dad's new Probe was "the newest car in the world" because it was an 89 and it was still 1988.


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

ga16tosr20 said:


> * i say.... smack the shit outta him and call him a ghey.  *


i agree and even though it is all past with i say you still do.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

tsi200sx said:


> *This kid sounds about as mature as a friend I had when I was a kid who tried to tell me his dad's new Probe was "the newest car in the world" because it was an 89 and it was still 1988. *


hey.. i had a car ahead of its time then.. LOL.. i own an 89 gt turbo.. its my winter beater.. anyways.. JFYI.... 

did you know that in the late 1980's ford was going to produce a fwd mustang.. and DID produce some 4 cylinder turbo mustangs.. but they didnt produce the FWD mustangs because of the amount of ford fans who were bitching about it.. so instead ford decided to make a new front wheel drive 4 cylinder and 4 cylinder turbo and v6 sport compact.. which in time became known as the "Probe" ive ownded two front wheel drive mustangs.. and now i own the skylines little brother.. BABY brother.. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: Not a RACE: I was told BS that a 350z couldn't take a Tiburon*



B132nr said:


> *Some kid at my school was talking BS the other day that he knows a car that can beat anything and of course he said a Hyundai Tiburon. I was like my aunts 350z(not trying to brag) can take it. He started laughing at me. I asked what was done to it and he told me it was STOCK. I said wtf? I asked him who told you this. He said a guy he met at a local cruise spot said he beat a cobra on the highway. This might sound like its a worthless thread but I just thought it was kinda hilariuos.
> 
> I don't know if this thread belongs here. *


JFYI- 

do you know that there is a tiburon out there that does put out a LOT of horses.. infact i think its in the 700 hrp range.. but then again.. its two engines in one car.. front and rear wheel drive engines in fact.. it was one of the ultimate street challenge cars in an early issue of SCC magazine.. Travis


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

That tiburon was insane, only car to run 10's in last years USCC challenge. THat was one of the nicest cars i have ever seen..... that and the signal S15


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Nice? I wouldn't have called it nice (it was NOT a show car)....just brutally fast


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

BIGBULS said:


> *Nice? I wouldn't have called it nice (it was NOT a show car)....just brutally fast  *


agreed


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

sr20 805 said:


> *Hyundai and Honda sound alike........can we see where this is going??? all these kids dont know what theyre talking about *


 Totally agree wit ya


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Not a RACE: I was told BS that a 350z couldn't take a Tiburon*



1999GXE1.6 said:


> *JFYI-
> 
> do you know that there is a tiburon out there that does put out a LOT of horses.. infact i think its in the 700 hrp range.. but then again.. its two engines in one car.. front and rear wheel drive engines in fact.. it was one of the ultimate street challenge cars in an early issue of SCC magazine.. Travis *


 Yes I know that, I actually have that issue. And if it takes 2 engines for it to run 10's thats got to tell you something. It is a tight ass car though but I just think its stupid to make a car run 10's with 2 engines it should be alot faster then that.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Bah*

I hate people that talk out of their ass. Bench racing morons that can;t even prove what car is faster as they normally don;t own one. I had some kids in a new V5 tibby try to roll on me in the S2000, talking msack from a stoplight and everything. I rolled them HARD. Needless to say if they can;t hang with a STOOK they can't hang with a new Z. 

FWIW the V6 tibby is a pretty darn good car for the $$$. Has anyone extrude honed that mess of an intake manifold on one of those yet? I forsee large amounts of power there....


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hey wes.. why would extrude honeing be a big issue with this intake plenium? is it really restricting possible air or something? Travis


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*take a look*

If you look at the intake manifold of the tiburon 6 cyl. you will understand.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ill see if i can find a pic.. hold on lol.. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

well.. its not the new generation v6 that you are talking about.. but then again.. this intake plenium looks small on this one as well.. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i give up.. damn covers.. Travis


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

A Tiburon CAN beat a 350Z if the 350 doesn't move, so in this respect the guy was right, and the guy who beat the Cobra obviously didnt notice the Cobra wasn't trying to race. I don't know the specs of the new Tiburon yet, but i do know that any older model Tiburon couldn't even beat my '93 Toyota 4x4 pickup let alone a monster machine like the 350


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

Guys:

I think we should as a Forum organise for a true, scientific head-head comparison. Can the moderators or even some of us get these two cars - 1. stock 2. similar mods. 3. varied mods and let us test them - track, graphs, computers, style, price etc.....???


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

I can find two people to race a Tiburon and a 350Z, both stock. In a few days i'll try to put a post of the results. i'll also do some research into all the specs and stuff on both cars. just give me a little time and i'll unviel this mystery.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

ther's noway a 350z should lose to a tiburon only if its parked


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

I can't believe this thread is still going. This should be a no brainer for most everyone. What is the point of even getting a race together. 350 will smoke the Tiburon end of discussion.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

OK... thats it....... CAN SOMEONE TELL ME HOW THE HELL I CAN GET A POST TO NO LONGER EMAIL ME WHEN SOMEONE POST SOMETHING NEW???IM SICK OF COMMING BACK TO THIS POST. AND IM SICK OF IT APPEARING IN MY EMAIL.. just this post... Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

oh by the way.. its fact that even the spec V was and has better performance than the V6 tiburon...Read "Best cars under $10K, sport compact car mag.. Travis


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

yo how do you get the pic under your name?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

PPathfinder- Go to Profiles or Options in you User CP and it under "Avatar" i think you might need to photoshop a pic down to size unless you have a really small one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Not a RACE: I was told BS that a 350z couldn't take a Tiburon*



B132nr said:


> *Some kid at my school was talking BS the other day that he knows a car that can beat anything and of course he said a Hyundai Tiburon. I was like my aunts 350z(not trying to brag) can take it. He started laughing at me. I asked what was done to it and he told me it was STOCK. I said wtf? I asked him who told you this. He said a guy he met at a local cruise spot said he beat a cobra on the highway. This might sound like its a worthless thread but I just thought it was kinda hilariuos.
> 
> I don't know if this thread belongs here. *


Both Tiburon and Mustangs suck, Honda All the Way!!!!


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

You dont know shit


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Not a RACE: I was told BS that a 350z couldn't take a Tiburon*



foe-doe-ownin said:


> *Both Tiburon and Mustangs suck, Honda All the Way!!!! *


well..im so glad that we can identify the Ricers from the Modifiers.. 

also.. yeah your right.. hondas are soo much better.. i mean.. i would much rather drive a carpool of friends to the international car show goin up hill and the car baugin down soo much because it has no torque to get up that hill, rather than lightly steppin on the gas for any other car which does have torque.. i think its even more sad.. when kids who are pretending to be mechanics say.. "i know nothing about cars.. and have this air intake thing.. oh... and.. uhh.. whats the difference between hrp.. and tq." Travis

If this is annoying to anyone.. sorry guys.. just had to getthat outta my system for the day thank you.. lol..


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

PiMpPaThFinDeR02 said:


> *yo how do you get the pic under your name? *


oh.. and uh.. i dont think you can even have the avatar option untill you reach around like 200 or 250 posts.. Travis


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Not a RACE: I was told BS that a 350z couldn't take a Tiburon*



> goin up hill and the car baugin down soo much because it has no torque


HAHA..especially that model car he has...Honda Civic LX.. Damn, even the model for this year doesnt even have V-TEC


----------

